# Tail caught in live trap; what to do



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little girl got loose five days ago and showed up in my live trap, which is supposed to be big enough for rats. Her tail was caught in the flap and got pretty deeply cut. I'd like to hear form anyone that has any expertise in this area. Do you think it'll be OK? It's obviously a bit swollen in the part of the tail behind the cut. What should I do, if anything?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Put her on paper bedding, so the wood does not affect her healing and irritate her. Put neosporin on it daily but not a lot. It should heal by itself but antibiotics if it starts to look infected. At least you caught her!!!

I had one with a bite or wheel injury in about the same place. Yes, it did abcess, but yes, she kept her tail, even though it had a large lump of scar tissue. She also got an abcess by the base of her tail, so be on the lookout for abcesses elsewhere as this heals.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She;s on aspen, which should not irritate the wound, I think...


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery for your little girl.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> She;s on aspen, which should not irritate the wound, I think...


The goal is just for it to be super soft and comfy for her and for the wood bedding to not stab the wound or scrape against it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ahh..yeah that makes sense. I only use Kaytee aspen, which is fairly soft, with little in the way of chunks. Some of my mousies shred it into excelsior (old time packing material made of shredded soft wood). I'll give her a bunch more TP. She's already made a nice nest out of shredded TP. The little idiot has a secondary cut scrambling over the metal flashing that is partly nailed in where the floor meets the wall, but it's only a scratch compared to the wound caused by the trap. I'm just glad she didn't get caught 1/2 in. higher which would have nailed her butt and caused major damage.

I thought of putting her down, but I'm a sucker for horse faced mousies with that kind of facial flash. I'm concerned that she may escape again when I try to take her out to put ointment on the tail. I've been trying to rebond with her by giving her tiny bits of dried bread from my fingers. I'm going to have to scruff her, as I'm sure hanging onto her tail would be painful and result in my fingies getting perforated. She brushed my hand with her teeth while I was freeing her from the trap. She could have really nailed me good; I think she knew I was trying to help her.

Off subject, but do you think she's a cinnamon or just a very red agouti?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea, if it were me I wouldn't put her down over this. If the tail isn't broken then this most likely will heal. I believe all of Laigaie's mice healed after vicious attacks on their tails...even though the tip may turn black and fall off, your mouse will most likely be fine moustress!

Ohhh. And to me she looks Cinnimon. I bet you could catch her up and hold her in or over a bin to help you keep her in captivity.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed, both my blue girls lost the latter halves of their tails, but the one who had an injury that looks very much like this one kept that part of her tail. It's a big ugly knot, and still has a small scab on it, but they're doing brilliantly. I've been using NuStock on it, which is basically a sulfur-based ointment we keep around for the chickens. It did amazing things when one of our hens was caught by a dog, lost a lot of skin, and I've been pleased with the speed of healing on the girls' tails.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Great news L! I doubt the knot will go away however. Shiremice has my girlie that suffered a similar injury and as far as I know it's still there, but totally benign.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She didn't fight too much last night. Bribery with dried bread seems to have mollified her desire to escape again. Her tail looks much the same.


----------

